# It's Alive!!! Our CBD has risen from the dead!



## YeOldeOke (7/5/20)

We have revived our CBD juices and tinctures! https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/cbd/

At very good prices, I might add, as our business model does not rely on the CBD.

We are certified to ship these products and will see what develops re the other products like juices and one shots.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/5/20)

Our CBD is USA sourced with certificate of analysis from San Diego CA lab

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/5/20)

There are a limited number of flavour options on the CBD product pages. If anyone needs a different flavour please call or pm us and we can probably help.

The prices are the best in SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (8/6/20)

Both our CBD vape juice and oral tinctures are now available in 60ml - 250mg | 500mg | 1000mg | 2000mg
Absolute best quality products at lowest price in SA!
A few flavour options, if you need any of our normal 77 flavours just add a note and we will do it for you.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/cbd/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/6/20)

Do the CBD flavour taste odd? Like grass? I’d be interested in a 2000mg

I’d also be interested in a 50/50 blend if possible?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (8/6/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Do the CBD flavour taste odd? Like grass? I’d be interested in a 2000mg
> 
> I’d also be interested in a 50/50 blend if possible?


@Chickenstrip The CBD itself is flavourless due to its purity and extraction method. The vape will taste like any other vape of the same flavour.
The ratio is 35/65 VG/PG We do not recommend higher VG in CBD vape juice, especially at high concentrations, as it will not dissolve well in VG. It can be done, but it will not be as stable as we want it to be, so we'd rather not go there and risk our reputation for quality.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (9/6/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Chickenstrip The CBD itself is flavourless due to its purity and extraction method. The vape will taste like any other vape of the same flavour.
> The ratio is 35/65 VG/PG We do not recommend higher VG in CBD vape juice, especially at high concentrations, as it will not dissolve well in VG. It can be done, but it will not be as stable as we want it to be, so we'd rather not go there and risk our reputation for quality.



Thank you! I'll be placing an order soon 
Do by any chance offer smaller amounts? I'd prefer to try a 30ml over a 60ml?


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/6/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Thank you! I'll be placing an order soon
> Do by any chance offer smaller amounts? I'd prefer to try a 30ml over a 60ml?


@Chickenstrip We can make you 30ml, but you'll gain very little by it.
With CBD juice, the issue is the CBD content. Unlike nicotine, it is stated as mg/bottle, not mg/ml. That's confusing I know, but it is the industry standard. So a 30ml 1000mg contains the same amount of CBD in total as 60ml 1000mg.

The CBD being the main pricing ingredient. you'll save very little by going 30ml instead of 60ml. and the most CBD I can offer you in 30ml is 1000mg. This is because 2000mg is difficult to dissolve and stay dissolved in 30ml juice, it starts coming close to a saturation point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/7/20)

Our CBD vape juice and oral tinctures are now available in 30ml | 60ml | 100ml at 250mg | 500mg | 1000mg | 2000mg
Absolute best quality products and price in SA!
A few flavour options, if you need it in any of our normal 77 flavours just add a note and we will do it for you.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/cbd-vape-juice/

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/flavourjoy-cbd-tincture/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

